# Stud Pants



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

New stud pants arrived today, he had a little trouble walking initially, and he can get them off easier than his nappy style pants unfortunately no matter how tight they are.

Legless


Better to just sit and look handsome


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That last photo is a gem!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Never having been involved in breeding, I must confess to never even having heard of stud pants before, and certainly wouldn't have pictured a gorgeous boy cat in a thong!! 

You have made my morning, thank you!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh the indignity - though he wears it and them well!


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

never smiled so much in my life that pic has totally made my day xx


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gotta get me some stud muffin pants


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sorry but my first thought with this beautiful boy is "Thong Ranger"


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I keep coming back to look at these pics for a giggle :laugh: I really have never seen anything quite so funny!!!

On a serious note, could someone explain the purpose of said pants, please? I'm curious now.

ETA - think I've just sussed it myself after a bit of a :idea:moment. Guessing they're to keep the ladies safe till they're ready?? 

Pic 2 looks as if he's saying "well, hello ladies  Ready for some loving?!" Bless him!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stud pants as i understand is to stop the male from spraying so he can enjoy being indoors without the smell.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Stud pants as i understand is to stop the male from spraying so he can enjoy being indoors without the smell.


Ahhh, much better than my own theory!!!

Must get my mind out of the gutter


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

"thing ranger" - wonderful!

Love the budgie snuggler comment on FB as well.

Pic #2 looks rather like he's topless sunbathing...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm having a rough time at the moment but these photos have absolutely made my day!

Hubba hubba! :lol:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah the indignity hahaha

He thought he was 'da man' because he still has his balls but....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great photos  made me :lol: :lol:

In the first and second photo he reminds me of a sexy male pin up model  

And now I can't get the song, I'm Too Sexy, out of my head


----------



## karinaberry85 (May 9, 2013)

:lol::lol: thats brilliant!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very fetching  a regular pin-up boy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Love the budgie smuggler comment on FB as well..


One of our MP's likes to get about in Speedos 



muffin789 said:


> On a serious note, could someone explain the purpose of said pants, please? I'm curious now.
> 
> ETA - think I've just sussed it myself after a bit of a :idea:moment. Guessing they're to keep the ladies safe till they're ready??


They're so the boys can come inside and not spray the house down. Dargo doesn't spray and spends a great deal of time indoors, he's been wearing pants for practice since around 8 months of age so if he decides to spray one day he'll be used to wearing them and can still come inside.

Might work with some breeds to prevent mating, these guys are far too agile and like any hot blooded male can get out their undies quick as a flash given the green light by a girl.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> One of our MP's likes to get about in Speedos
> 
> <snip>


We obviously have something to thank the UK climate (both weather and social) for ours NOT going about in Speedos!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> We obviously have something to thank the UK climate (both weather and social) for ours NOT going about in Speedos!


 I feel positively ill at the thought


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I feel positively ill at the thought


Me too! Anyone for Eric Pickles in his speedos?  :yikes:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Me too! Anyone for Eric Pickles in his speedos?  :yikes:


:cursing::nonod::crying:: Thats a pic in my head that I just didn't need!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There should be a 'dislike' button for that OS  :scared:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Never having been involved in breeding, I must confess to never even having heard of stud pants before, and certainly wouldn't have pictured a gorgeous boy cat in a thong!!
> 
> You have made my morning, thank you!!!


Yes, agree wholeheartedly, completely brightened up my day. I saw the title 'stud pants' and just had to check out the thread and I must say, it didn't disappoint. Am thinking of investing in some for Fluff Beast purely for laughs. Oh the indignity!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

